# ay



## Qcumber

Hello. I am interested in the function of *ay* in the end of this dialogue.

Context: a young couple (Pio and Reggie) have bought a house, and three members of Pio’s family intend to live with them. A fourth one, Reggie’s mother, wants to join them.
[accents and translations are mine.]

*Neighbour [addressing Pio]: Iláng taó ang títirá sa inyó?*
= How many people will live with you?
*Pio’s mother: Tatlóng kamag-ának ni Pio.*
= Three of Pio's relatives.
*Reggie’s mother: Akó rín.*
= Me, too.
*Neighbour: Ánim na táo?*
= Six persons?
*Pio’s mother: Hindî! Limá láng! Akó siná Pio at Reggie, ang nánay kó at ang kapatíd ni Pio ay limá láng, dî bá?*
= No! Only five! Me, Pio and Pelya, my mother at Pio's sister, that's only five, isn't it?
*Reggie’s mother: At akó ... ay ánim ... dî bá?*
= And me ... that's six ... isn't it?

Question. Why doesn't Reggie's mother say: "*ánim iyán*" instead of "*ay ánim*"?
Is it just to echo what Pio's mother said, or is it a grammatical constraint?


----------



## tanzhang

*Reggie’s mother: At akó ... ay ánim ... dî bá?

If Reggie's mother were to say: At ako... anim iyan... 

The need of di ba is no longer needed since Reggie's mom is certain of the answer... anim iyan - that is (in total) six.

When "ay anim" is used, Reggie's mom is still counting to herself.
Ay anim - is six.

Sorry I can't explain. (^_^) Wait for an expert and see what they say.
*


----------



## youtin

*"At ako...ay anim"*

This is more personal since Reggie's mom is including herself in the counting.

*"At ako...anim iyan"*

The use of "iyan" makes the sentence more impersonal. It gives the impression that the mom is more of an observer who does the counting. Probably why the writer opted for "ay".


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot to you both.
Now it is clear using _iyán_ would have separated her from the others while she wanted to be included among the residents.


----------

